# My steers



## Mother Hen (May 11, 2017)

Aren't they handsome "boys"? They don't have all of their male parts.


----------



## Kiki (May 11, 2017)

Very nice little herd you got there friend.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 11, 2017)

They really aren't mine. I just take care of them for other family members.


----------



## greybeard (May 11, 2017)

A wide and interesting variety of breeds there.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 11, 2017)

Yes there is. Houdini and Shadow are Dexter's. Mouthy Buddy is a black Angus. Taco is a White Faced Hereford. Houdini and Shadow belong to the property owner, my Uncle. Mouthy Buddy and Taco belong to a cousin.


----------



## Kiki (May 11, 2017)

Mother Hen said:


> They really aren't mine. I just take care of them for other family members.


I hope you give them good cow treats...what ever those would be.
I'd not yet had the luck to have cows yet.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 11, 2017)

Yes, they get sweet feed every couple of days seeing how they are grass raised steers.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 11, 2017)

The steers are a pain in the neck though seeing how they know when I'm outside and want more of their treat which I don't give into them.


----------

